# chemo questions



## golden friend (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a 2 1/2 year old golden almost to the day, her name is Maggie and she is at the oncologist having test run at Kansas State University her calcium is high and some of her other numbers were a little high but not by much when we spoke to the oncologist today she wasn't convinced yet that its cancer, ( I was sent to see them by my local vet) my local vet has took pictures of chest and stomach area and nothing has shown up we are concerned that it may be cancer and a little freaked out since she is so young. my question is if anyone else has had similar problems with younger golden and if so how if taken responded to chemo. I am up in the air on this but would like to surround my self with as much info as possible so I will know how to respond if this comes up. thanks for anyone's help for a new member and a great young pup.


----------



## golden friend (Jun 2, 2015)

well we lost Maggie this morning early, she was at the university having test run to determine what was causing her high Calcium levels and the were unable to come to a conclusion. we knew that the out come was not going to be good regardless of what they had told us but we are suppressed by the sudden loss. she was a very loved girl and will be deeply missed.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, that is so sad. My deepest condolences on your very sudden loss of a sweet and very young girl. Let those happy memories help you thru this difficult time.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Maggie. Please know I'm thinking about you and your family during this sad time.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry the loss of your young girl. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry you lost Maggie.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i'm so so sorry for your loss. it is so hard losing them especially at such a young age.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry that you lost Maggie so quickly, you have to be in a state of shock. She was so young. RIP dear Maggie.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh no! I am so very sorry for your loss. It was so sudden! I'm also in the middle of testing for my Lucky who has high calcium levels. That is very scary. Thinking of you.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

golden friend said:


> well we lost Maggie this morning early, she was at the university having test run to determine what was causing her high Calcium levels and the were unable to come to a conclusion. we knew that the out come was not going to be good regardless of what they had told us but we are suppressed by the sudden loss. she was a very loved girl and will be deeply missed.


Dear Golden Friend, I'm sorry to hear that you lost Maggie. It sounds like things happened so very fast. Sending prayers for comfort to you. Rest easy at the bridge Miss Maggie.


----------



## katynick (Jun 2, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. High calcium levels are often a symptom of cancer, so maybe your girl left early to avoid further pain and grief.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I have 2 and half year old boy and can imagine how you feel. It is just not fair at all.


----------



## goldenSkye1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't even imagine how you are feeling, and I am so sorry for your loss!! My girl Skye is just 1 and a half right now and we're having a cancer scare as well. I am so sorry


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That is way too young. So so sorry.


----------



## heartofgold11 (Aug 27, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss. Hopefully you're doing well. Sorry I might be a bit delayed but as a new member I want to respond in case others have the same question. We recently lost our 5 year old (2 weeks after her 5th birthday) to cancer. She was first diagnosed at the young age of 2 with lymphoma. Given her age we opted for surgery. At the time they believed they removed it all but the test has since changed to include more subtypes of the cancer. I'm not very good with medical terms but that's the best way I can explain it. I had a gut feeling the cancer would return which it did two years later at age 4. Our family was similarly conflicted regarding chemo and unsure as to what to do. Ultimately, we decided to give it a try especially because of her age. 

While the chemo couldn't completely remove her tumors, we were told she could have anywhere from a week left to 2 years. Sadly, we lost her 6 months later after 5 rounds of chemo (the max for her type of cancer - it was a month and a half after her last round). In addition to the chemo she received at the vet, our doctor also had her on a daily supplemental chemo drug which we gave her every morning. The two weeks following her first chemo treatment were tough. She had good days and bad days. It was pretty unpredictable and on the bad days we found ourselves having to take her out at least once, maybe twice, an hour as she had the sensation that she had to go but didn't. She also lost her appetite entirely so we had to change her diet. Oddly enough, her vet recommended rotisserie chicken from the grocery store and it worked like a charm. Maybe not the most healthy thing or the best option but it was literally that or she wouldn't eat. It definitely helped her get over the effects of the first treatment. So for a good two months we had to pick up a fresh chicken every day for our baby! After two months (3 or so chemo treatments in) she preferred her kibbles over the chicken. Only problem was that she seemed to have a difficult time eating hard food. Not sure if this was the cancer or the chemo...maybe someone else knows here. Regardless, broth seemed to do the trick this time around. While we never used broth before and always requested no broth at her kennel she seemed to like it. 

Other than the time following her first chemo treatment and her eating habits, she was overall in good spirits and doing well until her last month once she had all of the chemo treatments. The few days after every chemo treatment were great and on day 5-7 after chemo she'd have a bad day or two and then be back on track. Still, she was on many medications which took a toll on her as well as our family. Even if it was a lot to keep track of and juggle it was worth it at least until the chemo stopped as she was usually her normal self. I don't think we would do it with an older dog but our little girl was a fighter till the end. Hopefully this is useful information for someone out there. If not, her tissue is also being used for research so hopefully that helps our beloved breed in the long run


----------



## goldenSkye1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Heartofgold11, what were your girl's symptoms of the lymphoma at first? And I am so sorry for your loss. Losing pets is like losing a part of ourselves.


----------



## rizwanyounis516 (Nov 18, 2015)

Very sorry for the lost of Maggie. I know you are suffering from great sorrow.


----------

